
Pitsby – Have a nice time documenting components - rolfcolin
https://pitsby.com/
======
dang
You should add a comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to
work on this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed
discussion in a good direction. Good luck!

~~~
rcamargo
Great suggestion dang!

In fact, I thought to put a page called Motivation on website. Your suggestion
makes me strongly believe that I should have done it...

Well, some time ago, I needed to document UI components at the company where I
worked and I thought Storybook’s experience very uncomfortable. The main issue
were:

\- Imperative way of documenting components; \- High dependency on add-ons; \-
Disappointing UI it generates.

I thought it could be different and much better. So I have been developing
Pitsby ever since.

I'd love to hear your honest feedbacks :)

------
rcamargo
Hey rolfcolin! Thanks so much for promoting it here :)

~~~
dang
Show HN is for sharing your own work to HN - see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).
I think you'd be better off reposting this as a Show HN yourself, and adding
that explanation we've discussed above. Email hn@ycombinator.com if you do
that, so we can make sure it doesn't get flagged.

